# Flying Mallard Mount



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im looking to attempt to mount my first bird. I looked online at Van ***** and WASCO at moutning kits but wasn't sure if a kit was the way to go or just get the needed materials. Any input would be awesome.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I wouldn't start on a Mallard for my 1st mount. Difficult to pull off and the skin is like working with wet toilet paper...No lie! Start with a diver or upland gamebird. Get some instructional video's before you have at it. There's a lot that goes into it and not to mention a fair amount of supplies and tools needed.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Will do. Thanks for the advise Rick!!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

put some picture up when your done of whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Will do. Im going to have to wait a bit for quail season to start unless i try to do a turkey or something like that. We don't really have a pheasant season in southwestern oklahoma


----------

